# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ایجاد یک فایل pdf در پایتون

## roya_django

سلام دوستان 

من میخواهم با کتابخانه ی reportLab یک فایل pdf ایجاد کنم ظاهرا این کتابخونه برای انجام این کار مناسبترین گزینه است
من تونستم مثال های اولیه رو با این کتابخونه ایجاد کنم اما مشکلی که هست اینه که من نمیتونم فارسی داخل این فایل pdf بنویسم 

کدی که می نویسم اینه :



from reportlab.pdfgen import canvas

c = canvas.Canvas("hello.pdf")
c.drawString(100, 750, "سلام ")
c.save()




اما فایل pdf ای که دریافت می کنم فقط چهارتا مربع سیاه توش داره . ممکنه به من بگین من کجا رو دارم اشتباه میکنم و چطوری میتونم 
این مشکل رو حل کنم.  ایا فونت خاصی هست که باید با اون کار کنم یا چیز دیگه ای که من ازش بی اطلاعم

ممنون

----------


## vahid-p

ابتدا با تعویض فونت چک کنید اگر مشکل نمایش حل شد و مشکل راست به چپ داشت اونوقت ممکنه پشتیبانی نکنه و باید library رو عوض کنید. فعلا فونت رو عوض کنید.
آموزشش هم وجود داره:
https://www.reportlab.com/documentation/faq/
http://www.programcreek.com/python/e...ttfonts.TTFont

----------


## mohammad092

سلام خدمت دوست عزیز 
می تونی برای ایجاد فایل های PDf توی پایتون از کتابخونه PyPDF2 استفاده کنی 
به نظرم راحت تر و دستورات بیشتری داره برای طراحی فایل PDF 
کافیه توی Command Prompt ویندوز دستور pip install pypdf2 رو بنویسی و اجرا کنی به صورت اتومات دانلود و نصب میشه

----------

